# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Smith & Wesson 460XVR

## P38

Does anyone have one of these?



What are your thoughts?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## R93

No sane person would own one unless they wanted a repetitive foresight piercing above their eye😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

What if one has little or no sanity remaining?

And a hard hat   :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mikee

> No sane person would own one unless they wanted a repetitive foresight piercing above their eye
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


well you could always put a t3 on it and triple hearing protection

----------


## P38

Yep

I'm thinking plugs and muffs would be standard issue when operating the trigger.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## R93

> Yep
> 
> I'm thinking plugs and muffs would be standard issue when operating the trigger.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


And an M2 A2 gun carriage to cart it around and sight it up😆

If we could hunt with handguns I would get one or something similar in a heartbeat.

You would be the most feared in revolver class at a match. No such thing as hard cover. Poppers would all need repair and papers would only need one shot😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## P38

> And an M2 A2 gun carriage to cart it around and sight it up😆
> *That's what Gun Bearers are for.*
> 
> 
> If we could hunt with handguns I would get one or something similar in a heartbeat.
> *No Hunting Allowed  Ever!  You hear. 
> We're just not responsible enough*
> 
> You would be the most feared in revolver class at a match. No such thing as hard cover. Poppers would all need repair and papers would only need one shot😆
> ...


  @R93

As above

You want one too, I can tell  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## R93

> @R93
> 
> As above
> 
> You want one too, I can tell 
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


You're not wrong. I want one but don't need one.

I have a lot of things I don't need tho😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## stug

@P38 this is what you want to hunt with that handcannon bull elephant with handgun | AfricaHunting.com

read this thread, you might be able to take it to Africa to hunt Handgunning Africa - what don't I know? | Page 2 | AfricaHunting.com

----------


## P38

@stug

Never been much of a trophy hunter.

I mostly hunt because I can and because I like to know we're my food comes from and how it arrived on my plate.

Besides my freezer isn't big enough for an Elephant.

But my safe Is Big Enough for another Smith & Wesson  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day:  :Have A Nice Day: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mikee

How bout this for silloettes shooting. (Picture stolen shamelessly from here 338 Snipetac )

Basically its a 375 CT improved necked down to .338. 300 grain Berger and 140 grains of 50 BMG............................weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## P38

> How bout this for silloettes shooting. (Picture stolen shamelessly from here 338 Snipetac )
> Attachment 51284
> Basically its a 375 CT improved necked down to .338. 300 grain Berger and 140 grains of 50 BMG............................weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeee


Bloody hell @mikee  :36 1 7:  :36 1 7: 

How's a man supposed to hang onto that monster?

Think I'll stick with my tiny wheel gun.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## mikee

> Bloody hell @mikee 
> 
> How's a man supposed to hang onto that monster?
> 
> Think I'll stick with my tiny wheel gun.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


easy, it has a Terminator brake.

----------


## P38

> easy, it has a Terminator brake.


I bet it's not as easy as it sounds.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## greghud

i sold one locally here, owner is quite happy with it.

----------


## 199p

Can I shoot it? Please? I'll pay

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## carlhurley

I have one  nice to shoot with the compensator kicks about the same as 44 magnum

----------


## P38

> I have one  nice to shoot with the compensator kicks about the same as 44 magnum


 @carlhurley

What loads do you shoot?

What's the accuracy like?

How do you cope with the noise?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

accuracy is good they are ment to be able with the right loads shot out to 200 m without adjusting the sight picture not much more noise than the 44magnum loads that are using are 42gns 296 with 240gn hornady xtp mag and 415 gr cast with 28gn 296

----------


## P38

> accuracy is good they are ment to be able with the right loads shot out to 200 m without adjusting the sight picture not much more noise than the 44magnum loads that are using are 42gns 296 with 240gn hornady xtp mag and 415 gr cast with 28gn 296


How has the cast projectiles shot?
Was there much leading?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

cast projectiles shoot good. leading whats that if it goes bang when i pull the trigger then i am happy  give us a ring if you want to know more 0272024707

----------


## marky123

> accuracy is good they are ment to be able with the right loads shot out to 200 m without adjusting the sight picture not much more noise than the 44magnum loads that are using are 42gns 296 with 240gn hornady xtp mag and 415 gr cast with 28gn 296


42 gns 296!!!!!!!!!
That's exactly twice what I put in my .357

----------


## carlhurley

yes! she goes bang

----------


## P38

> 42 gns 296!!!!!!!!!
> That's exactly twice what I put in my .357


 @marky123

No worries ..... I have plenty of w296 and 240grxtps

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

p38 need to make sure that you use the xtp mag rather that the standard xtp they will delaminate at the faster speeds

----------


## P38

Good advise  :Thumbsup: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

it is good fun shooting 45 colt out of this gun to get used to it before going to the bigger loads also cheaper

----------


## P38

That's one of the characteristics that's drawing me to this revolver.

One is I need an X Frame for my Smith & Wesson collection.

The other is the versatility of the 460 , being able to shoot 45colt, 454 casull and 460 magnum.

The bonus is I already have 45 Colt brass and dies.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## specweapon

If we could legally hunt with a pistol I would have one tomorrow  :Oh Noes:

----------


## carlhurley

read an article by a forestry ranger in usa that had shot aprox 1500 bears doing his job said that the 240 xtpmag load out of the 460 stopped everything

----------


## P38

I bet it would stop everything.

Especially those man eating 200m gongs.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

I bet it would stop everything.

Especially those man eating 200m gongs.  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## carlhurley

yeah I should go over to tokoroa and try it on the silhouette range

----------


## P38

> yeah I should go over to tokoroa and try it on the silhouette range


That's probably what I'll do too.

We can set out big bore silhouettes to 200m at my rage as well.

Cheers
Pete

----------

